# New symptom



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I am finally in range after 8 months and 340 mcg t4.

New symptom.... Weird crampy pain in the area where the thyroid was.

I am in range now and make it til about 5 pm before I crash and weird pain where the thyroid was. Is this common?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

Thyroid pain does indeed happen when thyroid hormone movement is occurring.

Can you please post your lab's with ranges.

Your dose is gigantic -

What sorts of supplements do you take? How/when do you take your T-4 dose?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I am finally in range after 8 months and 340 mcg t4.
> 
> New symptom.... Weird crampy pain in the area where the thyroid was.
> 
> I am in range now and make it til about 5 pm before I crash and weird pain where the thyroid was. Is this common?


Bruce; as you know, I did not have TT. BUT............................pain is always considered to be a warning so I would like to recommend that you get w/your doctor after the first of the year here.

An ultra-sound of the area would not hurt. For example, you could be forming scar tissue which could cause pain. Just one of many possible scenarios.

You may be in range but you do not sound euthryoid to me. Do you have recent lab results and ranges you can share? Wonder what your FREE T3 looks like? You are on a very high dose of T4, that is for sure!


----------

